# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجلت دخولك بسورة الفاتحة

## المتحير

السلام عليكم

سجلت دخولك بسورة الفاتحة وهي تفيدك وتفيد المتوفين من المؤمنين والمؤمنات وغيرها

واتمنى يكون في مشاركات في الموضوع

تحياتي

----------


## شموع حور

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

جُزيت لكل الخير 

وجعلها الله في موازين أعمالك الصالحه

تحيتي لك

شموع حور

----------


## سماءك حلمي

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## شموع حور

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## المتحير

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

مشكورين عالمرور

----------


## حكايا الشموع

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أحب أم البنين

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## شموع حور

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم_

----------


## قمر دنياي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ام الحلوين

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

الله يعطيش الف عافيه

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ورد الياسمين

** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم**

----------


## ورده محمديه

_* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*_

----------


## علوكه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_الحمد لله رب العالمين (1)_
_الرحمن الرحيم(2)ملك يوم الدين(3)_
_إياك نعبدوإياك نستعين(4)اهدنا_
_الصراط المستقيم(6)صراط الذين انعمت_
_عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم_ 
_ولا الضالين(7)_
_صدق الله العلي العظيم_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_الحمد لله رب العالمين (1)_
_الرحمن الرحيم(2)ملك يوم الدين(3)_
_إياك نعبدوإياك نستعين(4)اهدنا_
_الصراط المستقيم(6)صراط الذين انعمت_
_عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم_ 
_ولا الضالين(7)_
_صدق الله العلي العظيم_

----------


## أحلى زهر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*_

----------


## ورده محمديه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

يخليك ربــــــــــي لأحبابك 

وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

جُزيت لكل الخير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## جنون الذكريات

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

جُزيت لكل الخير 

وجعلها الله في موازين أعمالك الصالحه

تحيتي لك

----------


## ورده محمديه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
 صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم**

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## روحانيات

...
* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم* 


...

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ_

_﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ_



_﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## نور حياتي

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## ورده محمديه

_* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أبو سلطان

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## البتول2020

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُاهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيم َصِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ارسم العشق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*

*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## المميزة

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## اول دمعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أبو سلطان

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ {1}
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ {1}
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## المميزة

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## أريج الروح

_﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## شيله

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## نبراس،،،

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## اول دمعة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## مرة الغالي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم_

----------


## همسة ألم

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾_
_
_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ

{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 

صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## صمت السنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4} إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7} 
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أريج الروح

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم**

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## احلى توته

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ_
*﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## احلى توته

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## احلى توته

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## احلى توته

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## احلى توته

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين



----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## khozam

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
  ﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## أم غدير

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ* 
*الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ*
*اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ* 
*غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ* 
*وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ*
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## MOONY

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## صمت السنين

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## أموله

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## فرح

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات


*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أموله

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أموله

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## اول دمعة



----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## النظره البريئه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

جُزيت لكل الخير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

ّ
ّ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم 

.ّ.ّ.ّ.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ّ
ّ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم 

.ّ.ّ.ّ.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
**
*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## fofe

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين اياك نعبد واياك نستعين اهدنا الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ّ
ّ
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم 

.ّ.ّ.ّ.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## اسيرة شوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## اول دمعة



----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## امــيرة

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## hmf-99

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دموع الماضي

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## حلم الورد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## بنت نصر الله

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## hmf-99

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1)
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7 )

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عاشق العسكري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أم غدير

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_ 
_الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ_ 
_الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ_ 
_مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ_ 
_إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ_
_اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ_
_صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ_ 
_غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ_ 
_وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ_
_صدق الله العلي العظيم_

----------


## حلاالكون

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(1)

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7 )

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(1)*


*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7 )*

----------


## النظره البريئه

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(1)*


*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7 )*

----------


## همسة ألم

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(1)


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7 )

----------


## صوت الالم

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(1)*


*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7 )*

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## بنت محمد

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## حلم الورد

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## حلاالكون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أموله

~εїз ~

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم


 ~εїз ~

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## رحيق لياسمين

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

*ورحم الله موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أموله

{ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم}

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
{صدق الله العلي العظيم}

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## اول دمعة

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 4}إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{{7
صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أموله

{ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم}

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
{صدق الله العلي العظيم}

----------


## اول دمعة

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
{1} الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ  {4}إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ {6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ {7}
صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*


*

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## فرح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أريج الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## مغروه بس معذوره



----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## صمته جرحني

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*


صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## اللامع



----------


## آهات حنونه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾


صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## حلاالكون

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## حلاالكون

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

~,, بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ,,~
~,, مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ,,~
~,, صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ,,~
~,, صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## براءة طفولة

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## Malamh Cute

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## آهات حنونه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*
*{1}* *الْحَمْدُ للّهِ**رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ{2} الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ{3} مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ{4**}* *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ{5} اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ**المُستَقِيمَ{6} صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ**وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ{7**{*
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## همسة ألم

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ*

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## إستبرق

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ward roza <3

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ 
﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ملكه القلوب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## وحشتيني

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## حلاالكون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## فرح

** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم**

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
 *﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
 *﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
 *﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## صفآء الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## ليلاس

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ward roza <3

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* 
*﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ**﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## ليلاس

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## ward roza <3

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أم علاوي 2

** بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم**

----------


## انوار الضحى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم*
*مالك يوم الدين*
*اياك نعبد واياك نستعين اهدنا الصراط المستقيم* 
*صراط الدين انعمت عليهم*
*غير المغظوب عليهم* 
*ولا الضلين....*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## ward roza <3

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 






صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ

----------


## أم علاوي 2

_* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*_

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## أم علاوي 2

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## آهات حنونه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم*
*مالك يوم الدين*
*اياك نعبد واياك نستعين اهدنا الصراط المستقيم* 
*صراط الدين انعمت عليهم*
*غير المغظوب عليهم* 
*ولا الضلين....*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿1﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿6﴾ 
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّآلِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ 
الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
مَـلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ
اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ 
غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ 
وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ
*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------

